# FR: imparfait de narration, narratif, historique - imparfait employé au lieu du passé composé



## JennyP

Bonjour a tous..

Donc, je voudrais poser une question au sujet du passé composé:  Je suis en train de lire "_La Hapre de Davita_,' de Chaim Potok.  (Page 56 édition Buchet/Chastel), en bas de la page, il y a une phrase dont je ne peux pas laisser passer sans la questionner.

*La voici la question*:  _J'apercevais ses yeux sombres et perdus renvoyant une faible lumière.  Puis, se déplaçant sans faire de bruit, il descendait le couloir, traversait le salon, la véranda et les dunes. Hennissant doucement, il secouait la tête, sa longue crinière au vent, les muscles frémissant sous la peau._

MA QUESTION:  Moi, je pense qu'il faut utiliser le passé composé en rouge, au lieu de l'imparfait: parce que les actions sont terminés. Vites et terminés.  Moi, j'aurais dit:  'il est descendu le couloir, traversé le salon, etc.  En passé simple, bien sur, mais quand même. )

[…]

Vos conseils?

Jeanette

[…]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir Jeanette 

Il s'agit de l'imparfait de narration ou de l'imparfait narratif qui est mis pour le passé simple ou le passé composé. Je pense qu'il donne une meilleure idée du temps qui s'écoule, comme si on était dans l'action en cours, mais au passé. C'est comme si le narrateur se remettait en situation, comme s'il revivait l'instant qu'il raconte.


----------



## JennyP

Bonsoir Punky Zoe. 

Mais est-ce qu'on peux aussi utiliser le passé composé dans ce cas?

 Jeanette

P.s. notez bien, PZ, que, enfin, j'ai trouve le moyen d'employer les accents!!


----------



## itka

Il peut y avoir plusieurs raisons d'employer ici l'imparfait et non un temps comme le passé composé ou le passé simple. En l'absence de contexte, nous ne pouvons pas savoir exactement à quoi correspond ce choix.

Il peut s'agir d'une action qui se répète dans le passé.
"Tous les matins, _ il descendait le couloir, traversait le salon,..."
_
Plus probablement, dans cet exemple, il s'agit d'un imparfait qui a valeur de présent dans le passé. Il rend le récit plus intéressant en le faisant "vivre" par le lecteur. C'est un emploi qui n'est pas très fréquent et exclusivement littéraire. On dit que c'est un imparfait "sécant" et tu peux trouver ici quelques précisions à ce sujet.

[…]


----------



## Charlie Parker

I usually encounter _naître _in the passé composé, but out of curiosity I did a search of _naissait. _Here are some examples:

_Nostalgie : il y a 25 ans naissait le virus informatique._

_Il y a dix ans naissait Tiger Woods._

_Titre_
_''Il y a 20 ans naissait la première Communauté européenne: la CECA'' dans 30 jours d'Europe (octobre 1972)_

There would doubtless be many more. I don't understand the use of the imperfect here. I would have expected the passé composé. All of my examples follow _il y a. _Can anyone shed light on the use of the imperfect? Merci d'avance.


----------



## çamegonfle

le virus informatique naquît en 19xx / il y a 25 ans (pas sûre de l'orthographe!)

le virus informatique est né il y a 25 ans / en 19xx

l'emploi de l'imparfait fait "nostalgique" justement. c'est une question de style. et surtout il faut que l'ensemble des temps employés dans le texte soit logique, je crois que c'est ce qu'on doit appeler la concordance des temps.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi Charlie

It is also what we call "imparfait historique" used to emphisize the date of birth of somebody or of an event and his/her birthday or it's anniversary.

Another example here.


----------



## Maître Capello

çamegonfle said:


> le virus informatique naquît en 19xx / il y a 25 ans (pas sûre de l'orthographe!)
> […]
> l'emploi de l'imparfait fait "nostalgique" justement. c'est une question de style.


Je crois que vous vous embrouillez un peu, Çamegonfle. Vous parlez ici de l'imparfait du subjonctif alors que Charlie nous demande l'emploi de l'imparfait « normal », c'est-à-dire l'imparfait de l'indicatif… à moins que vous n'ayez voulu parler du passé simple qui lui s'écrit sans circonflexe ? 

Charlie, regarding the explanation for the imperfect, Punky Zoé gave the correct answer: it is a historical imperfect.


----------



## çamegonfle

oui je parlais du passé simple, j'étais pas sûre de l'orthographe! honte à moi!!

et je voulais montrer à Charlie qu'on peut utiliser beaucoup de temps différents pour le passé: c'est une spécificité du français pas évidente pour les étrangers!

et après j'ai dit comment je ressens l'imparfait en comparaison! ;-)


----------



## janpol

Charlie, cet emploi de l'imparfait n'est pas nécessairement lié à la présence de "il y a"  (En 1802, naissait V. Hugo.)


----------



## Montaigne

Certes, mais Victor écrivit:
"Alors dans Besançon, vieille ville espagnole
Jeté comme la graine au gré de l'air qui vole
Naquit d'un sang lorrain et breton à la fois...."

Et pourtant le poème commence à l'imparfait (narratif plutôt qu'historique) :

"Ce siècle avait deux ans, Rome remplaçait Sparte".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you all. I am very glad I asked the question, for I have learned something new: l'imparfait historique.


----------



## Mnemosyne

_Un jour, mon chandail des Canadiens de Montréal était devenu trop étroit.... Ma mère....fit ce qu'elle faisait chaque fois que nous avions besoin de vêtements.  Elle commença à feuilleter le catalogue que la compagnie Eaton nous envoyait par la poste chaque année....  Pour commander mon chandail de hockey, elle fit ce qu'elle faisait d'habitude; elle prit son papier à lettres et elle écrivit...._

_Monsieur Eaton répondit rapidement à la lettre de ma mère.  Deux semaines plus tard, nous *recevions* le chandail._

Pourquoi tout à coup l'imparfait?  Cette histoire parle d'une fois spécifique, la fois que la mère a acheté un chandail!  Alors, la réception du chandail n'est pas une action régulièrement répétée.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais que l'imparfait suggère que l'évènement se situe dans la suite logique des actions décrites, dans la même ligne de temps, qu'il n'est que l'ultime étape d'un processus continu.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Alors, c'est extrêmement stylistique?  On ne fait pas ça en dehors de la littérature, oui?


----------



## tilt

Pas spécialement, non.
Utiliser ici le passé simple au lieu de l'imparfait ferait encore plus littéraire.

Dans le langage courant, on préféra sans doute le passé composé, mais pour tout ce qui est décrit ici, alors, et pas seulement la dernière phrase.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

C'est peut-être un imparfait qui traduit une habitude, en rapport avec "ma mère fit ce qu'elle *faisait chaque fois* que nous avions besoin de vêtements".

Il s'agit d'un cas particulier, mais qui se rattache à une action habituelle et chaque fois que sa mère commandait, elle recevait la commande deux semaines après.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah ok.  Alors chaque fois qu'il s'agit d'un cas particulier qui se rattache à une action habituelle, je peux employer l'imparfait?


----------



## melu85

Inclure une action dans le processus descriptif est un procédé écrit, qu'on n'emploie pas dans la langage courant parlé. Ceci n'est que mon avis.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois que c'est surtout un procédé narratif, qui pourrait aussi bien être oral, mais dit par un conteur ou simplement quelqu'un qui raconte une histoire.


----------



## TitTornade

On appelle ça un "imparfait de perspective".
Il décrit quelque chose qui se passe dans le passé, mais après le moment décrit (une sorte de futur dans la passé).


----------



## shrekspeare

Tout à fait Tittornade, 
Et c'est pour ça que, à l'oral ou à l'écrit, on ne trouve ce genre de construction que dans une narration.... Un peu comme le futur de narration, mais à l'imparfait!


----------



## Mnemosyne

Quoi?!  Wow....  Je suis sûr que j'ai entendu ou lu, de temps en temps, le "futur dans la passé," mais qui utilisait le conditionnel.

Par exemple:

A ce moment-là, il ne savait pas qu'il serait mort dans trois jours.

Ou:

Elle espérait qu'il ne la quitterait jamais.


Alors, on peut employer l'un ou l'autre, mais la première que nous discutons (l'imparfait) ne se passe que dans une narration?  Et l'autre (le conditionnel), est-ce que ça aussi se passe seulement dans une narration?


----------



## tilt

Je persiste à trouver que l'imparfait marque essentiellement une _continuité _d'action, qui insiste dans ce cas-là sur la brièveté du délai entre la commande et la livraison.

Personne n'est de cet avis ?


----------



## shrekspeare

Si, si Tilt.
C'est peut-être ça. S'il ne s'agissait que d'une simple retrospectivité du narrateur, nous n'aurions pas forcément l'imparfait.
_Nabokov est né en 1899. Il *deviendra *l'un des plus grands écrivains de langue anglaise.
A ce moment là, il ne savait pas qu'il *mourrait *un jour de 1977._

Mais qu'est-ce qui fait, qu'on peut dire: 
Trois jours plus tard, il était mort.
ou
Trois jours plus tard, il serait mort.

Je ne sais pas si c'est la continuité de l'action... Peut-être. J'aurais tendance à croire cependant, que le temps permet de changer la "position", la posture du narrateur.
Si j'emploie le conditionnel ou le futur. Le narrateur est dans le futur, il connaît déjà la fin de l'histoire.
Si j'emploie l'imparfait, il est dans l'histoire au moment des faits, il ne connaît pas la fin de l'histoire. D'où un temps "non fini", non borné... l'imparfait.

Je nage en plein délire vous croyez?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Je crois que vous parlez très clairement, Shrekspeare.  Mais j'ai encore une question.

Comment est-ce que ça peut être un futur dans le passé, si le narrateur n'est pas au futur lui-même?


----------



## shrekspeare

Je ne suis pas sûre de répondre à votre question, mais je dirai que c'est juste une figure de style.
Si je reprends mon exemple de Nabokov, je peux, en tant qu'auteur, suivre une certaine "linéarité", une continuité, pour reprendre le terme de Tilt. Je peux dire:

_Le 1er juillet 1977, Nabokov était encore en train d'écrire. Le lendemain, on le trouvait mort dans son fauteuil._
Ici, je respecte l'ordre de la narration. Le narrateur avance en même temps que le lecteur.

Mais je peux, en tant qu'auteur, tricher un peu et dire:
_Le 1er juillet 1977, Nabokov était encore en train d'écrire. Le lendemain, on le trouvera / trouverait mort dans son fauteuil._
Dans ce cas-là, l'auteur fait un bond en avant dans la narration. Il prédit ce qui se passera ensuite. C'est un procédé littéraire assez fréquent. Je donne un bref aperçu de la fin pour "aguicher" le lecteur en quelque sorte.

C'était votre question ou pas du tout? Vous parliez de l'imparfait?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah oui.  Pardon.  Je n'étais pas claire.  Oui, je parlais de l'imparfait.  Hmmmm.  Je comprends complètement comment on peut avoir le conditionnel, parce que on l'utilise beaucoup en anglais; et vous l'avez bien expliqué.  Quand l'auteur emploie le conditionnel, il aide le lecteur un peu.  

Et pour l'imparfait?  Il aide un peu mais pas assez qu'avec le conditionnel????  C'est ça qui me confond.  On ne l'a pas (l'imparfait comme ça --- "futur dans le passé") en anglais.


----------



## shrekspeare

Ah. Alors, je pense que ce n'est pas une question de futur.
C'est une question d'imparfait.
Dans ce cas-là justement, le narrateur ne se reporte pas dans le futur du tout. Il suit sa "ligne" narrative. Dans ce cas-là, nous avons deux cas de figure:
- _deux semaines plus tard, nous avons reçu le chandail. _
ou
- _deux semaines plus tard, nous recevions le chandail._
Là, je vais me démarquer un peu de ce que disait Tilt plus haut. Il disait que l'imparfait marquait une suite logique d'actions, ce que j'approuve. Mais je ne pense pas qu'ici l'imparfait marque l'étape ultime du processus. L'étape ultime du processus, je pense, ce serait justement le passé simple/passé composé.
Utiliser l'imparfait, c'est justement se refuser à "borner" l'action. Ne pas lui mettre une borne de fin. Pour justement "continuer" l'effet narratif. Autrement dit, si l'auteur emploie l'imparfait, je m'attends à ce que la narration rebondisse (je ne dis pas qu'elle va forcément rebondir, repartir, mais je pense que c'est l'effet que veut produire l'auteur sur son lecteur).
Je cherche un exemple en anglais qui serait plus parlant, mais effectivement, j'ai du mal...


----------



## itka

Cet imparfait est bien difficile à expliquer, de toutes façons...

Pour simplifier, on dit que l'imparfait sert ordinairement à "décrire" le cadre où se déroule le récit, à faire une photo du décor en quelque sorte.
Ici, les choses se passent comme si on avait deux photos successives : on ne voit pas l'action qui provoque le changement, simplement, on peut voir que la première photo montrait un état de la situation et la seconde, le nouvel état, le nouveau décor.
Entre les deux, la durée est annulée, il n'y a pas de solution de continuité...
Je ne sais pas si ce que je dis est clair. C'est si intuitif de ma part que je ne saurais dire que "je le conçois clairement" !

C'est un temps exclusivement littéraire qui n'aurait pas sa place dans la conversation, quel qu'en soit le registre.


----------



## TitTornade

Pour préciser ce que je disais précédement.
Riegel et al. (2008) p. 308 :
"L'*imparfait de perspective* est analogue au présent évoquant un futur proche ; associé à un complément circonstanciel, le verbe exprime un fait postérieur au repère temporel indiqué : _Une semaine plus tard, Charles épousait Emma._"


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour, 
Pour être tout à fait clair, permettez-moi d'insister en disant que l'emploi du passé simple dans cette phrase est *tout à fait correct.* (et davantage recommandé)
L'usage de l'imparfait est un procédé de style (que tout particulièrement, je n'apprécie pas, je le trouve un peu maladroit), qui est un peu trop à la mode en ce moment.

Parmi les raisons les moins significatives qui ont pu conduire l'auteur à utiliser l'imparfait, (mais pas les moins plausibles), on pourrait citer :
* La volonté d'ajouter de la variété.
* Le refus de conjuguer le passé simple à la première personne du pluriel, parce que la forme "reçûmes" sonne un peu plus désuet que "écrivit", par exemple.


----------



## CapnPrep

TitTornade, ce pourrait aussi être un imparfait « narratif » (ou « historique, pittoresque, de rupture, de clôture »), décrit par Riegel et al. juste avant le passage que tu as cité, et par Grevisse au §881, b, 2.

Il nous faudra le contexte suivant pour savoir de quel type d'emploi il s'agit.


----------



## TitTornade

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que la construction "nous reçûmes" est lourde et que l'auteur puisse avoir voulu l'éviter.
Comme le dit CapnPrep, la suite du texte pourrait être intéressante à connaître. Mais pour moi, pas dans le même sens 
Je pense qu'un passé simple aurait sous-entendu une suite à la scène.
"Nous reçûmes le chandail. Il s'avéra que sa couleur n'était pas celle attendue... ..."
L'imparfait marque la fin de la scène racontée. Non ?

Fred_C, tu veux dire que l'utilisation de l'imparfait sous cette forme est récente ? On l'entend dans la bouche des journalistes ?


----------



## itka

Je pense qu'il s'agit effectivement d'un imparfait « narratif » (ou « historique, pittoresque, de rupture, de clôture »). Qu'importe l'étiquette ! Que veux-tu dire CapnPrep ? 
Mais je ne vois pas comment le contexte _suivant_ pourrait modifier cela... Peux-tu nous donner des exemples où ce contexte modifie la compréhension de la phrase ?


----------



## shrekspeare

Oh, je pense qu'il serait naif de croire (si je puis me permettre, Tittornade), de croire qu'un passé simple induit une suite et que l'imparfait non.... Seule la suite pourrait nous le dire, je le crains.
L'imparfait n'empêche en rien une suite.
Une semaine plus tard, nous recevions le chandail. Nous nous aperçumes alors qu'il était trop petit.
non?


----------



## CapnPrep

S'il s'agit d'un imparfait de perspective, exprimant une sorte de « futur proche dans le passé », dans la suite du texte on peut rester dans la période entre la réponse de M. Eaton et la réception du chandail. Par ex. « En attendant, je dus jouer mes matchs torse nu.»

Mais si cette phrase marque la fin du récit, c'est un imparfait « de clôture », qui « évite au récit une fin nette et brutale, mais lui confère une fin ouverte » (Riegel et al. p. 308). Et ça aura été un épisode particulièrement palpitant ! On va peut être devoir commander un nouveau pantalon dans le chapitre suivant !


----------



## itka

Oui, CapnPrep. D'accord. On peut revenir sur la période intermédiaire... c'est intéressant, ça !
La fin "ouverte" c'est vrai. Si on commande le pantalon, tu nous fais signe, Shrekspeare !


----------



## James Bates

I came across the following in my French textbook:

Ayant libéré les prisonniers et tué le gouverneur, les révolutionnaires ont proclamé le gouvernement de la Commune de Paris. Plus de cent ans après - en mil huit cent quatre-vingt-huit, plus exactement - la date du quatorze juillet était adoptée comme fête nationale.

Shouldn't it have been "la date du quatorze juillet a été adoptée comme fête nationale"? "était adoptée" would imply it was continuous and would make no sense. It would be like saying "was being adopted" instead of "was adopted".


----------



## Michelvar

Hi,
Imparfait is not only used for a continuous action. In this context for example, it is used for narrative purpose, we call it "imparfait de narration", or "imparfait narratif".

You can use, with the same exact meaning :
Plus de cent ans après .... la date du quatorze juillet fut adoptée comme fête  nationale  (passé simple)
Plus de cent ans après .... la date du quatorze juillet est adoptée comme fête  nationale   (présent de narration)
Plus de cent ans après .... la date du quatorze juillet a été adoptée comme fête  nationale  (passé composé).


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Bonjour,

J'avais des problèms avec l'imparfait et le passé composé. J'ai cherché sur l'internet et dans mon manuel français, mais je ne peux pas trouver quelque chose qui me satisfait suffisamment.

[…]

La phrase est : La Bataille de Verdun, où 300 000 mouraient « pour quelques demi-hectares de la France ». Ma question est sur "où 300 000 mouraient" ou "où 300 000 sont morts" pour dire "where 300,000 died".

Est-il possible d'utiliser les deux ?

Merci encore.


----------



## Oddmania

Est-ce une phrase que vous avez lue quelque part, ou l'avez-vous écrite ? Y a-t-il une autre phrase avant/après ? Il faudrait un peu plus de contexte pour pouvoir trancher. Le passé composé semble nettement plus logique. Pour moi, "mouraient" signifierait _étaient en train de mourir._


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Merci. J'ai écrit cette phrase. Cependant, j'ai vu des journalistes utilisent "mouraient" pour signifier "dead", comme cet exemple :

Le 15 avril 2005, vingt-quatre personnes mouraient dans l’incendie de l’hôtel Paris-Opéra dans le 9e arrondissement de Paris, le plus meurtrier recensé dans la capitale depuis la Libération.

Néanmoins, je vais utiliser le passé composé pour ma phrase.


----------



## Oddmania

Je comprends votre confusion. C'est un choix stylistique. L'auteur choisit de décrire l'action comme si elle était en train de se dérouler. Le plus souvent, le verbe est alors accompagné d'une date.

_*En 1917,* trois cent milles soldats mouraient dans la bataille de Verdun 
*Hier après-midi,* le Premier ministre disait que..._​C'est assez littéraire / journalistique.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute aux réponses d'Oddmania que cet  imparfait de narration dit  « imparfait d'ouverture / de rupture »  (on ne m'a pas enseigné ces termes à l'école) est souvent substitué au passé simple, plutôt qu'au passé composé.


Je trouve le sont  « mouraient » plus joli que « moururent »... mais il y a plus.  Pour en savoir plus, *ce document PDF*  et *cette page*


----------



## Jerry12

Hi,

I know similar questions have probably been asked many times before but I had a specific angle on this question as I usually understand the difference

En 2015 1,8 million de personnes ont reçu/recevaient le RSA

My main issue here is that 1. There's a specific time date so I should use perfect
But 2. I'm referring to over the time period of 2016 as one doesn't receive le RSA only once but rather over a period of time therefore I should use imperfect

Apologies for the slightly long winded issue

Many thanks!


----------



## sound shift

French is not my native language, but for what it's worth I'd use "ont reçu". "Recevaient" sounds like "were receiving", which doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Maître Capello

Both tenses are actually possible in this case depending on the exact context. If it is a mere statement, the passé composé should be used, but the imparfait is also possible for a stylistic effect.


----------



## Jerry12

Thank you both for your help, in this context would there be a huge difference in meaning between the two??


----------



## Maître Capello

There is absolutely no difference in meaning; the only difference is stylistic. Anyway, the usual tense in that case is the passé composé since you are talking about a specific, non-recurring event.


----------



## Jerry12

My potential issue is that it could be seen as recurring as one receives benefits once a month?


----------



## Maître Capello

It cannot be a recurring event as the time frame is well set, namely _en 2015_, i.e., (overall) in 2015. The imperfect can however be triggered – beside any stylistic effect – if a recurring adverbial phrase is added, e.g.:

_En 2015, 1,8 million de personnes *recevaient* le RSA chaque mois._


----------



## Jerry12

Hi,

I appreciate that this is probably a frequently asked question but once again I am confused in a specific context about the difference between perfect and imperfect.

From an article in Le Figaro: "En 2015, le nucléaire *représentait* encore plus des trois quarts de la production totale d'électricité en France."

Could someone explain why this is imperfect and not perfect given there is a time phrase and it's not a recurring event?

Many thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

As _représenter_ is not an action verb but a state verb, the imparfait makes more sense here.


----------



## Jerry12

Thank you for your help, would the perfect then be wrong or just not as good as imperfect??

And if I were to switch the sentence and say "en 2015 75% de l'énergie a été produite par le nucléaire" would that be correct in the perfect?


----------



## Maître Capello

Because of the adverb _encore_, only the imparfait is possible. If removing the adverb, both tenses are possible, but there is a nuance in meaning that makes the imparfait more suitable: the imparfait indeed implies that it is no longer the case now.

_En 2015, 75 % de l'énergie *a été* produite par le nucléaire._ 
_En 2015, 75 % de l'énergie *était* produite par le nucléaire._


----------



## LanguageLearner22

Hi all

I've just read this in a newspaper article:  "le conseil se réunissait mardi dernier" and I'm puzzled as to why the passé composé (or passé simple) has not been used, as it's a completed action in the past.  I'm pretty sure I've come across this before in other contexts (the anniversary of a death seems to ring a bell..) and never really been able to explain it.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour  LanguageLearner22.

Il semble s'agir d'une narration; peut-être que quelque chose s'est dit ou passé alors que le conseil se réunissait.
Quel est le contexte complet ?


----------



## LanguageLearner22

I'm afraid I can't now find the exact source, but here are two examples I've just found on Google which are very similar.  As I said earlier, I'm having a problem in understanding why the passé composé or passé simple is not used.  Perhaps if the sentence didn't include the reason for the meeting it might have read le conseil s'est réuni mardi...??

The first is from the newspaper la Manche Libre:

Jeudi 21 décembre, le conseil se réunissait pour voter plusieurs délibérations. Mme Vieuxbled du cabinet Néotec présentait la révision du Plan Local d' Urbanisme et le projet d'aménagement et de développement durable, une réunion publique se déroulera le 11 janvier, à 18 h 30 à Jovence.

The second is from a blog called Respect et Avenir:

En ce mardi soir, le conseil se réunissait pour voter le budget de notre commune. Vos trois représentants au conseil ont décidé de s'abstenir et ont fait remarqué que la société privée qui se charge de la "sécurité" de la commune la nuit coûte près de 25 000 euros par an...


----------



## Maître Capello

Those are examples of the historic imparfait.


----------

